# Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo Review



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*SONAX Deep Gloss Shampoo Review*

*Price & Availablilty:*
£3.99 for 500ml at www.morethanpolish.com

*Used on:*
VW Mk3 Golf GTI (which has no protection and it hasnt been washed for 6 weeks of daily driving)

*Manufacturer's Product Information:*
Removes dirt quickly and thoroughly. Mild Components protect the paintwork. Phosphate free and Ph neutral.

Front









*Manufacurer's Instructions:*
Remove coarse dirt with a powerful water jet. Dilute 2 caps of SONAX Deep Gloss Shampoo into 10l of warm water. Wash car from top to bottom with a sponge. Afterwards, rinse with a lot of clear water, and leather dry. (i wont be following these instructions)

Back









*Packaging:*
Big grey and black bottle with the usual SONAX labelling, very easy to read.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Its a yellow liquid, has an average consistency for a shampoo. It smells of terrys chocolate orange when neat, but when diluted it smells citrussy, nice smelling anyway.

Measuring the shampoo and warm water out









*Value:*
I thought each cap was pretty big. So i decided to measure it. Each cap is 40ml of shampoo, so you would be using 80ml of product each wash. That means you can get just over 6 washes per bottle, so even though its cheap, it didnt feel very good value to me.

each cap is approximately 40ml









For the review i decided to skip snow foam and just do a 2 bucket wash with a wool mitt, this should give me a better idea of how it performs









*Performance:*
The shampoo isnt very slick which suprised me, the mitt doesnt exactly glide over the paint like other shampoos avaliable. For how much product is in the bucket i was expecting it to have a much higher lubricantcy. The cleaning power was up there with a lot of shampoos, it cleaned the car really well. When i rinsed the shampoo off with clean water it left next to no streaks as well which is very good for how hard the water is around me. But by far the best thing was the amount of gloss it left on the paint. It defainetly left something behind which added some gloss. 2 of my neighbours were commenting on it and asking how i made it look like glass, and they wanted to know what i was using. 
Slickness: 3/10
cleaning power: 7/10
Rinsing: 7/10
Gloss: 9/10

befores (this colour is hard to show up how dirty it is, it was filthy)









i actually wiped my finger down the panel to show the dirt here



























afters




































Overall DW Rating: *70%*










*Conclusion:*
I suppose the conclusion comes down to would i buy this shampoo, my answer to that would be no i wouldnt, but would i use the shampoo, yes i would definatley use it.

Thankyou to Mark at www.morethanpolish.com for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.morethanpolish.com/sonax.asp


----------

